# Brown, sticky sap on leaves



## Ernesto (Jul 24, 2020)

What is this? I saw this stuff on three of my paphs and they’re all close to each other, so I suspect whatever it is to be transmissible.




Conditions in my grow space:

Humidity 60s-70s
Temperature 70s F
Top watering every 4-5 days, then fertilize 75ppm K-Lite
Lights on 16 off 8


----------



## Ray (Jul 25, 2020)

Oxalis seeds?


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 25, 2020)

Ray said:


> Oxalis seeds?



I don’t think they are. Definitely a sticky goo that seems to be sitting on the surface of the leaf (no penetration into the leaf)


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 25, 2020)

Excrement of a common house fly?


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 25, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> Excrement of a common house fly?



I laughed at first but after looking at pictures and videos...it just might be.  I’ve had some large house flies buzzing around the space lately too, so I can’t rule fly poop out as an explanation for this


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 25, 2020)

More commonly known as “Fly Specks”!
Two of the pics are at the edge of a clipped leaf. I suppose maybe there was some kind of exudate at the wound/clipped leaf?


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 25, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> More commonly known as “Fly Specks”!
> Two of the pics are at the edge of a clipped leaf. I suppose maybe there was some kind of exudate at the wound/clipped leaf?



I had never heard of the term! Learn something new everyday. The wound has been sealed for sometime, but I have some more of these specks on other plants, too


----------

